# !! spitfire - the grange - new audio demo by jaques mathias !!



## british_bpm (Sep 29, 2014)

SPITFIRE SAMPLES ROCK HISTORY WITH THREE LEGENDARY DRUMMERS RECORDED AT ONE LEGENDARY LOCATION. CREATING A NEW BENCHMARK IN DRUM SAMPLING, THIS IS AN ANTHOLOGY OF PLAYABLE KITS AND AN EXHAUSTIVE SELECTION OF SEARING LOOPS ALL WITH SYMPATHETIC MIXING OPTIONS.

*AVAILABLE TO DOWNLOAD TODAY AT THE INCREDIBLE PRICE OF £199. FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO BUY GO HERE*

In what has to be the most historic set of recordings made for a sample library to date, we proudly presents three legendary drummers recorded in one legendary location… Headley Grange. Anyone with a modicum of historical rock music knowledge knows that this former Victorian workhouse, a private — some say haunted — residence nestled in the heart of England’s rural Hampshire, has played host to some of the most influential Sixties and Seventies recording artists that this country has produced, with fellow Brits Bad Company, Fleetwood Mac, and Genesis all spending some productive time there. This unassuming family home really made its mark on the rock music map with the timely arrival of the legendary Led Zeppelin, who made some remarkable recordings there when writing parts of their eponymous Led Zeppelin III and Led Zeppelin IV albums, as well as their Houses Of Holy and Physical Graffiti fifth and sixth album followups, between 1970 and 1975. Indeed, it was here in 1971 that producer Andy Johns and drummer John Bonham conspired to create what has come to be regarded as the definitive rock drum sound for Led Zeppelin IV closer ‘When The Levee Breaks’. Sampled (early on by British synthpop pioneers Depeche Mode and many more since) and long since imitated on a legion of rock recordings, Roger Taylor of Queen — no stranger to distinguished drumming himself — has described it thusly: “It was the benchmark — the sound that so many people strived for. It just sounded like thunder. We were like, ‘Wow!’”.

It has been 40 years since the house was used for such thunderous activity so it is with great honour that we, Spitfire Audio were invited in to make one last set of recordings. With such a historic burden resting on our shoulders we set about assembling the best cast and crew for such an endeavour.



...and some amazing audio demos:

[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F88342743%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&[/flash]

The Grange is an exhaustively produced drum library that aims to pick up where those legendary bands left off. To see what other legendary drummers would make with the space and their searing talent and to see what new definitive and classic sounds could be made in this hallowed space. We welcome Chad Smith of the Red Hot Chili Peppers, Roger Taylor Of Queen, and dance stalwart Andy Gangadeen whose numerous percussive adventures include work with Massive Attack, Chase & Status, Rudimental and Labrinth.

The Grange is made up of 6 multi sampled, uber realistic and springy out of the boxy kits, with every hit performed by these legends. So you’re not playing Chad’s kit, you’re playing Chad playing Chad’s kit! An embarrassment of loops and phrases which all interlock together with a mixed and mixing system that either gives you quick instant gratification or deeper control of the host of rarefied mics used via Neve and API pre-amps to a pristinely maintained 2” vintage Studer tape machine.

*HERE'S PAUL'S WALKTHROUGH*



*AVAILABLE TO DOWNLOAD TODAY AT THE INCREDIBLE PRICE OF £199.FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO BUY GO HERE*

*QUICK STATS*
10779 groups
118645 zones
38557 samples
154588 seconds / 2576 minutes / 42.9 hours
56446 mb / 55.12 gb (uncompressed 32bit wav)

*COMES BUNDLED WITH A FREE COPY OF KONTAKT PLAYER*

*HERE'S CHAD HELPING US LAUNCH THE PROJECT AT THIS YEAR'S NAMM CONFERENCE:*

(for the easily offended it does contain some profanity!)



*...AND HERE'S SOME EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW FOOTAGE CONDUCTED BY LOUISE KING AND THE THREE SEMINAL TALENTS ASSEMBLED!!*









*...AND SOME FASCINATING FOOTAGE GIVING INSIGHT INTO HOW THE TEAM APPROACHED THE RECORDINGS*































*CHAD LET'S THE CAT OUT OF THE BAG AT 28 mins 55 secs...*

*Or jump straight to it here:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLcC8MbBJnM#t=1734


----------



## maclaine (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to this. If there's ever been a Holy (Headley) Grail of drum sounds, it's this. Kudos to Spitfire for constantly thinking of new and exciting products to release. Being buddy buddy with a bona fide Bonham certainly helps in this case, as well.


----------



## dedersen (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORICAL*

When do you guys sleep?!!


----------



## dinerdog (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORICAL*

I think about the only thing Spitfire haven't done is make a Reason Refill or Rack Extension. BTW, I'd buy one if they did. That would certainly change the landscape of Reason composing (without having to Rewire that is).


----------



## madbulk (Sep 29, 2014)

Funny.


----------



## feck (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORICAL*

OK, that's exciting. But I will say this - as an avid drum programmer, if you are going to go as far as to go to Headley Grange for THE Zep drum sound, I really hope you will build a whole new engine that will allow for Superior Drummer level flexibility. While I really dig the sounds of the HZ drums, they are very low on articulations which makes them a very niche product. Which, I know, was the point. However, we all know your capabilities as far as getting great recorded sounds - this would be the perfect opportunity for you guys to throw your hat in the ring with the likes of Toontrack/Slate/etc. if you can make this (and this is all assuming it IS a drum sample set) fully playable on e-kits, rife with articulations, and easily customizable. Anyhow, that's a long wish list. But here's to hoping! 
o-[][]-o


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORICAL*

How about an IR?


----------



## 667 (Sep 29, 2014)

BFD3 version please!!!


----------



## spiralbill (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORICAL*



dedersen @ Mon Sep 29 said:


> When do you guys sleep?!!



That's exactly my question. Don't forget that both Paul and Christian also have a lot of films/games going on almost all the time. But yet, Spitfire's collection always keeps growing and growing. 

Incredible!


----------



## valexnerfarious (Sep 29, 2014)

I love spitfire libraries...my favorite of any..bit IMO if you are gonna do a drum library i think it should at least be a conscious effort to match Superior drummers deeply sampled detail as in tons on velocities and the bleed control on the mics is just 
incredible..not to mention the multiple kits


----------



## Krayh (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORICAL*

Yes just what we needed another drum library. With the plethora of drum sounds out there and because the drum instrument has such a versatile sound, I can see we really need this...


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORICAL*

This isn't just another drum library my friend. Whilst it may not offer the detail of some, the versatility of others, it's got something far far far far more interesting, some very very very special friends in a very very special location attempting to create the very best rock drum sounds ever... We're not copying anyone here, and wouldn't dream of competing with other seminal drum libs. We have always been about curation, taking the best to create the best, to make stuff that jumps out and bites you from the get go. Nor are we recreating any particular sound here, we're simply applying affluent thinking to sampling. To try something truly special so that sampling is the new gold standard in recording to which people can aspire and compare. We've been doing this with our orchestral wares for years, just like Hans has, now it's the turn of some rock drums to get the Spitfire once over!


----------



## Krayh (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORICAL*

Dont get met wrong. I Love your products! I personally think they are the best!!! But I have 1 drumset, with it, I can create any drum sound I want via plugins. This will not sound different than the rest out there, or I'll eat my hat!


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORICAL*

Krayh -- 

here you go...


----------



## Krayh (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORICAL*

 I havent heard anything yet...


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORICAL*



Krayh @ Tue Sep 30 said:


> or I'll eat my hat!


Bon appétit o-[][]-o


----------



## valexnerfarious (Sep 30, 2014)

one good thing i see from the pic is that they are not using a powerstroke 3 on the snare..looks like a remo CS reversed black dot...Lars from Metallica has had that on his snare for decades


----------



## Krayh (Sep 30, 2014)

valexnerfarious @ Tue 30 Sep said:


> one good thing i see from the pic is that they are not using a powerstroke 3 on the snare..looks like a remo CS reversed black dot...Lars from Metallica has had that on his snare for decades



Yes indeed this will make a huge difference!


----------



## valexnerfarious (Sep 30, 2014)

hopefully there was an emad 2 on the kick lol


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORICAL*

You know us Krayh by now, why whip out a couple of plugins onto a rather brilliantly conceived super pristine versatile drum lib when you can spend two hours driving from London to a remote location with a a large mobile van, a van with a pristine studer 2" two 12 u racks of Neve pre amps, some priceless mics, then a van full of tech support and engineering genius, then a van with a big ol' drum kit, followed by catering truck and a marquee to cater for the 30 people involved, set up and experiment for a couple of days and wait for a Mercedes S class with smoked out windows to arrive with....

As with all Spitfire stuff we've done this not to be compared with others, but to create a wonderful set of recordings. Could be fun couldn't it? To create something new, somewhere different with someone very very special? Or does technology render such enterprises redundant?

All will become clear in the forthcoming weeks.... History... History...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORICAL*

History? As in the 70s, perhaps? OMG! I GET IT! You sampled the greatest:


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORICAL*

I'm surprised it took you guys so long...... *have you not noticed my surname?*

Paul we've been rumbled, they know we couldn't get Keith Moon and there was only one "being" that could fill his shoes!!


----------



## Stephen Rees (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORICAL*

Could we have a Rowfl piano please?


----------



## tokatila (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORICAL*



british_bpm @ Tue Sep 30 said:


> ... wait for a *Mercedes S class*...



/\~O


----------



## narapo (Sep 30, 2014)

The Headley Grange backyard view from the Youtube video above is a huge promise about THE sound !!!


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Sep 30, 2014)

dare to dream.....

Ringo?
Ginger Baker?
Simon Phillips?
Mick Fleetwood?

....patiently waiting....


----------



## mk282 (Oct 1, 2014)

Does the historic drummer in question have anything perchance to do with fairies, two lions and a crab? :D


----------



## Simsy (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORIC*

I think it might be a hot fruit! (Or Veg, still not sure)


----------



## spiralbill (Oct 15, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORIC*

The secret has been revealed a bit!!
It's Chad Smith recording there (or Chad being one of the drummers they recorded).

He spoke about it in this latest episode of Pensado's place. 



Fun time ahead!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 15, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Leak iPhone Footage - IT'S ABOUT TO GET HISTORIC*

I hope the other one is Will Ferrell.


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - Chad lets the cat out of the bag...*

*CHAD LET'S THE CAT OUT OF THE BAG AT 28 mins 55 secs...*


----------



## valexnerfarious (Oct 19, 2014)

As a metal drummer..this has got my attention...I hope this has alot of velocities and round robins...especially when it comes to cymbals and keeping all the different dynamics..please dont have any loops or pre recorded loops lol...but i know you guys will nail it


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 20, 2014)

On the one hand - more drums. On the other hand, Chilli Pepper's Chad Smith and Queen's Roger Taylor playing in Led Zep's When The Levee Breaks room.

I think you guys will have the rock world's attention.


----------



## mk282 (Oct 20, 2014)

Woo, I was right!


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - Chad lets the cat out of the bag...*

MORE TEASIOUS iPhone FOOTAGE

X


----------



## dpasdernick (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - Chad lets the cat out of the bag...*

Thank God. Finally a sampled drum library with a snare drum, bass drum some toms and cymbals.


----------



## MichaelL (Oct 20, 2014)

667 @ Mon Sep 29 said:


> BFD3 version please!!!




+1


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2014)

<3 Spitfire. Please never change to appease the haters, I personally love your approach and style.


----------



## woodsdenis (Oct 20, 2014)

Maybe you need to be of a certain vintage to appreciate this, really looking forward to it. Takes guts and imagination, and probably a substantial financial outlay to pull this off successfully . Kudos to Spitfire for trying something different.


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - NAMM Teaser Online NOW*

Hi guys,

We're delighted to release this NAMM pre-tease for you guys:



Having played the beta for a while now I can (composer hat on) say that it's the most awesome drum VI I've ever played. Just like a lot of Spitfire stuff it springs out of the box and just sounds exactly how you'd imagine it in your wildest dreams... I also didn't have to turn the f**&ing hi-hats down. 

At last a kit which sounds like a kit on a record. ie played by someone who has toured and toured and toured and got this s**t right. Whose tech is on the money. And in a room that sounds like no other... All three drummers are so different with Andy's steel kit being AWESOME not only for rock but using our super tight mixes for EDM, Trip and Hip Hop. So very very cool. And don't get me started on all the loops.... MANN!

*With dev hat back on it would be great to see any of you who are coming to NAMM, we'll be at booth 1765 Hall E. Paul and I and many of the Spitfire team will be there with a bunch of demos going on and rigs for you to try stuff on.*

Much love as always.

C. x


----------



## GORILLA (Jan 16, 2015)

Pretty interesting. That video with Pensado was in October and Chad said the library was coming out in December? Hmm...


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - NAMM Teaser Online NOW*

The original plan was a December release but this shifted when the three legendary drummers gave us more material than we could have possibly dreamed of. Hundreds of loops and three amazingly deep sampled kits with every strike played by these guys. 

All three had on many occasions turned down offers of doing sample libs, so this, for all of them was a chance to do it right. To the point that one of them said "I'm happy to go right into the night" to which I had to say "...we'd love to too but the family who lives here needs to go to sleep".

!!

So we switched to NAMM, 3 weeks after December and at a time that Chad could kindly help us to launch in person...


----------



## blougui (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - NAMM Teaser Online NOW*

Christian, 
What sounds/intru/lib did you use for the teaser, piano and all ?

Erik


----------



## The Darris (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - NAMM Teaser Online NOW*

I am really excited to meet you guys at NAMM this year, not to mention check out your new releases and see the demos you have up. Just curious, do you have a schedule for any 'presentations' on the floor? I will be at NAMM on the 22nd and as you know, there is a lot to see. I want to make sure I can stop by when you guys are going full force. Safe journeys out here and see you next week!!

-C


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - NAMM Teaser Online NOW*



blougui @ Sat Jan 17 said:


> Christian,
> What sounds/intru/lib did you use for the teaser, piano and all ?
> 
> Erik



Hi, the piano is live, it's the same piano with the felt engaged that we have on our Felt Piano library. Everything else is eDNA - EARTH.

Best.

C.


----------



## blougui (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - NAMM Teaser Online NOW*



british_bpm @ Sat Jan 17 said:


> blougui @ Sat Jan 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Christian,
> ...



Thanx. I'm having a blast with eDNA Uist, goosebumps and all. Earth is more than ever on my wishlist. wish the best at NAMM.

Erik


----------



## doctornine (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - Chad lets the cat out of the bag...*



dpasdernick @ Mon Oct 20 said:


> Thank God. Finally a sampled drum library with a snare drum, bass drum some toms and cymbals.



Boom

Tish

I thankyou


~o)


----------



## AC986 (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - Chad lets the cat out of the bag...*



dpasdernick @ Mon Oct 20 said:


> Thank God. Finally a sampled drum library with a snare drum, bass drum some toms and cymbals.



Hahaha! Yep!


----------



## stixman (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - NAMM Teaser Online NOW*

Is this for composers only or will it interest drummers?


----------



## tokatila (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - NAMM Teaser Online NOW*



stixman @ Sat Jan 17 said:


> Is this for composers only or will it interest drummers?



What about when comparing to HZ02, you also mentioned there are loops but is this still a Kontakt instrument?


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - NAMM Teaser Online NOW*

Sounds like some long tail T.C. Electronics as well ?
Lovely.



blougui @ Sat Jan 17 said:


> british_bpm @ Sat Jan 17 said:
> 
> 
> > blougui @ Sat Jan 17 said:
> ...


----------



## thebob (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - NAMM Teaser Online NOW*

I'm eager to hear how it sounds.. 

currently playing HZ02 with/on my brand new drumpants (http://www.drumpants.com/), it is so much fun, and what a sound ! 
I'd never have guessed my knees could sound like Bonham Jr... Now I'd like to try Chad out !


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - NAMM Teaser Online NOW*

In my opinion it's a totally different sound to HZ02 for a totally different application. The space we recorded in was I would say one sixth the size of the control room HZ02 used... admittedly 20thCF has a stupidly big control room.

This is our straight up drums for records offering to the world. Having used the very brilliant stuff that is already out there in anger we've made decisions as media composers and producers on what we would expect if we spent a nice bit of cash on a drum kit. I for one want to be able to play something which sounds better than I could ever make it. So I wanted to be able to load something up and not have to tweak it. For it just to sound perfect.

So we approached it from our usual madcap and affluent to the point of ruin stance. What's the best drum sound... OK how do we convince them? OK now they're onboard who are the best drummers? OK now we've convinced them, how do we make it stupidly complicated by insisting on shipping 24 prestige mics, pre-amps, and a 2" tape machine to the sticks. OK now how do we make it spring out of the box. We spend a week mixing it but not using any plugins all outboard whilst remaining at 96k in and out.

But you always hold your breath when opening the alpha for the first time. And I smiled like a cheshire cat. It's everything I've ever wanted out of one of these things but never got. From Taylor's awesome fat rock kit to Chad's super biting funk storm to Andy who will give anyone wanting to go left field something to salivate over. And a nice circular journey. The man who provided some iconic beats and drum sounds on Massive Attack's Mezzanine sat next to a famous use of "When The Levee" on the very same album.... How portentous.

Demos walkthroughs GUIs and a Featurette soon!

C. x


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Jan 17, 2015)

Christian, when you say Andy - is it Gangadeen? Hope so. 

Looking forward to adding this collection to the arsenal. Thank you for your dedication, vision and pushing things forward.

-B


----------



## Ed (Jan 17, 2015)

Christian,

What would you say you would use HZ Perc 2 for as opposed to this?


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - NAMM Teaser Online NOW*

Yes it is Andy Gangadeen - Massive Attack and Chase & Status to name but a very few people he's worked for.

HZ02 is an epic sounding kit recorded in a huge space. Designed by Hans Zimmer it is a hyped Hollywood style drum behemoth. Whilst it features Jason's unique playing and sound it has Hans' aesthetic all over it. 

It is totally awesome, a unique one-off.

The Grange is recorded in literally a tiny fraction of the space. Like, once the kit is in there's pretty no more room. It offers a focussed sound that, for me anyway, is, "OK this is what drums for rock, pop and dance should sound like". That's what it's geared towards, and whilst there are definitely cross over applications, like say you would have between our Albion and Mural range, this is far more a more raw product designed primarily for record producers and song-writers with obvious appeal to those of us who wish to go Hybrid.


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - NAMM Teaser Online NOW*

Oh and here's the final packaging:


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you! How exciting, Andy's a lovely guy and an old friend. Love the Zeppelin-esque rune icon on the tin.

Looking at your posting times, unless you are already in LA for NAMM, my follow-up question would be...don't you ever sleep?

-B


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - NAMM Teaser Online NOW*

Hi Paul,

Is Spitfire support headquarters down right now due to NAMM? Been trying to get some help since Sunday but understand if you not able to at the moment because the big show in Anaheim. 

Just little puzzled that I ave not heard anything 4 days later like the "we got your email" and someone will be with you soon that we usually get.

Thanks so much,
Dave


----------



## Theseus (Jan 22, 2015)

Just watched the walkthrough.

Ok, the Roger kit sounds just AMAZINGLY good, fantastic sonics.

The one thing not really clear is the dynamics of the drums. Can they play nice and soft or only hard hitting?

Don't really care for loops. I hope for the highest/deepest level of playable sampled kits.
For example, is it possible to recreate the exact same variations of articulations of dynamics of the loops with the playable kits? Are those midi loops or audio? The displayed bpm for each loop probably indicates this ain't the case...


----------



## JW (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - NAMM Teaser Online NOW*

Watched the walk through...AWESOME! Great job, guys! It sounds like it's mixed using audience perspective technique. I hope that there is an option for drummer's perspective. Spitfire folks, could you let us know? Again, congrats on a fantastic sounding library!


----------



## The Darris (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - NAMM Teaser Online NOW*



JW @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> Watched the walk through...AWESOME! Great job, guys! It sounds like it's mixed using audience perspective technique. I hope that there is an option for drummer's perspective. Spitfire folks, could you let us know? Again, congrats on a fantastic sounding library!



Can't you just invert your stereo channels?


I got a chance to actually play with The Grange at NAMM. I have to say that it really is stunning. For me it was how they captured the true sound of how a drumset sounds in relationship to the other drums. That being position, overtones, ringing snares when playing the toms, etc. Stuff like that are natural elements of playing a drumset in its natural environment. If you've been looking for a good drum kit library, this would be my first recommendation. 

-C


----------



## karmastudio (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - THE GRANGE - NAMM Teaser Online NOW*

Did anybody ordered it yet?

I ordered it this morning (Paris time) and got confirmation mail but nothing in the download manager yet!

Maybe too many buyers...

e


----------



## Chris Hurst (Jan 23, 2015)

I ordered it this morning and had the download link pretty quickly, however the download is very slow! Going to take a couple of days according to the download manager..!

First time I've had it this slow from Spitfire, so I'm assuming it is because a lot of us are looking to get our hands on it at the same time!


----------



## Chris Hurst (Jan 23, 2015)

exitsounds @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> I ordered it this morning and had the download link pretty quickly, however the download is very slow! Going to take a couple of days according to the download manager..!
> 
> First time I've had it this slow from Spitfire, so I'm assuming it is because a lot of us are looking to get our hands on it at the same time!



It's now 6 days to download according to the download manager...!

Definitely not a problem with my connection, so can only assume Spitfire's servers are taking a battering?

Anyone else having slow download issues from them?


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

Hi guys,

Just to formerly announce the launch of The Grange. Chad was kind enough to come all the way down to Anaheim to release it with us. We've filmed the event for you. Having played around with this for a number of days now I can happily report that it is AWESOME.

Be sure to grab whilst it's still on promo.

Much love from Anaheim.

OH AND IF ANY OF YOU ARE AT NAMM PLEASE STOP BY WE'RE AT STAND 1765 HALL E

Here's what the threader header now reads:
==============================

























SPITFIRE SAMPLES ROCK HISTORY WITH THREE LEGENDARY DRUMMERS RECORDED AT ONE LEGENDARY LOCATION. CREATING A NEW BENCHMARK IN DRUM SAMPLING, THIS IS AN ANTHOLOGY OF PLAYABLE KITS AND AN EXHAUSTIVE SELECTION OF SEARING LOOPS ALL WITH SYMPATHETIC MIXING OPTIONS.

*AVAILABLE TO DOWNLOAD TODAY AT THE INCREDIBLE PROMO PRICE OF £149 (offer ends 5th February 2015)FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO BUY GO HERE*

In what has to be the most historic set of recordings made for a sample library to date, we proudly presents three legendary drummers recorded in one legendary location… Headley Grange. Anyone with a modicum of historical rock music knowledge knows that this former Victorian workhouse, a private — some say haunted — residence nestled in the heart of England’s rural Hampshire, has played host to some of the most influential Sixties and Seventies recording artists that this country has produced, with fellow Brits Bad Company, Fleetwood Mac, and Genesis all spending some productive time there. This unassuming family home really made its mark on the rock music map with the timely arrival of the legendary Led Zeppelin, who made some remarkable recordings there when writing parts of their eponymous Led Zeppelin III and Led Zeppelin IV albums, as well as their Houses Of Holy and Physical Graffiti fifth and sixth album followups, between 1970 and 1975. Indeed, it was here in 1971 that producer Andy Johns and drummer John Bonham conspired to create what has come to be regarded as the definitive rock drum sound for Led Zeppelin IV closer ‘When The Levee Breaks’. Sampled (early on by British synthpop pioneers Depeche Mode and many more since) and long since imitated on a legion of rock recordings, Roger Taylor of Queen — no stranger to distinguished drumming himself — has described it thusly: “It was the benchmark — the sound that so many people strived for. It just sounded like thunder. We were like, ‘Wow!’”.

It has been 40 years since the house was used for such thunderous activity so it is with great honour that we, Spitfire Audio were invited in to make one last set of recordings. With such a historical burden resting on our shoulders we set about assembling the best cast and crew for such an endeavour.



The Grange is an exhaustively produced drum library that aims to pick up where those legendary bands left off. To see what other legendary drummers would make with the space and their searing talent and to see what new definitive and classic sounds could be made in this hallowed space. We welcome Chad Smith of the Red Hot Chili Peppers, Roger Taylor Of Queen, and dance stalwart Andy Gangadeen whose numerous percussive adventures include work with Massive Attack, Chase & Status, Rudimental and Labrinth.

The Grange is made up of 6 multi sampled, uber realistic and springy out of the boxy kits, with every hit performed by these legends. So you’re not playing Chad’s kit, you’re playing Chad playing Chad’s kit! An embarrassment of loops and phrases which all interlock together with a mixed and mixing system that either gives you quick instant gratification or deeper control of the host of rarefied mics used via Neve and API pre-amps to a pristinely maintained 2” vintage Studer tape machine.

*HERE'S PAUL'S WALKTHROUGH*



*AVAILABLE TO DOWNLOAD TODAY AT THE INCREDIBLE PROMO PRICE OF £149 (offer ends 5th February 2015)FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO BUY GO HERE*

*QUICK STATS*
10779 groups
118645 zones
38557 samples
154588 seconds / 2576 minutes / 42.9 hours
56446 mb / 55.12 gb (uncompressed 32bit wav)

*COMES BUNDLED WITH A FREE COPY OF KONTAKT PLAYER*

*HERE'S CHAD HELPING US LAUNCH THE PROJECT AT THIS YEAR'S NAMM CONFERENCE:*

(for the easily offended it does contain some profanity!)

































*CHAD LET'S THE CAT OUT OF THE BAG AT 28 mins 55 secs...*

*Or jump straight to it here:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLcC8MbBJnM#t=1734


----------



## valexnerfarious (Jan 23, 2015)

Any chance of upgrading the interface to have individual control for each drum without having to loaded the patch multiple times?


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

Couple of questions raised here.

The interface uses Blake's new "Kickstart" engine (coming soon to HZ02) which enables you to deep tweak from just one front end. When creating detailed multi tracks we recommend loading a couple of interfaces (close and ambient signals to generate detailed multi tracks) but if you're using Nick's excellent stereo mixes or the easy tweak perspectives you'll only need the one.

The interface features numerous info helpers.

Another question was dynamics, yes, full range, really excellent ghost notes etc etc. It's a real pleasure to play, a very very versatile set of sounds that just spring out of the box. Everyone here at NAMM who is using it tends to turn around like a cheshire cat beaming from ear to ear.

Best.

C.


----------



## Rain†Man (Jan 23, 2015)

can you use a general midi file with this kit? like a midi drum file from superior drummer, drag and drop it on a track with a instance of this grange kit on it. And all will play correctly?


----------



## blougui (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

After Uist, seems like your DA is going grey nowadays 8) 
Wintertime ?
the Avengers, Honor Blackman's series ?
Buster Keaton ?

Erik


----------



## AC986 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

I love the sound of these kits. I just sat through 29 minutes and 17 seconds of Paul's video. All good. Great sound. Absolutely love it.

Deal breaker for me is this. For drums I am completely brainwashed into wanting and needing an interface like for example Stylus or EZ Drummer 2. Messing around in Kontakt with drums is not my scene.

If you can come up with a dedicated interface one day and stick all your drums into it like HZ, Bonham and these latest ones, I'm first up for it.


----------



## alextone (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

I'm starting to understand (i think) the SP "way", in terms of what they record, and why they choose what to record. Extremely diverse range of products.

With that in mind, and i know the pipe organ isn't exactly top of the musical instrument pops, i wonder if they've considered recording the organ in the York Minster?

Perhaps something for the future?


Alex.


----------



## Maestro77 (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

Love the sound if these kits! Not like any other drum libs I've heard, and I'm ashamed to say I own most of them. I'd like to know more about the level of detail in the HiHats. From what I can tell in the video there are 3 dedicated keys mapped to hats, each a bit more open than the previous. But I didn't hear any that were closed tight (at least on Roger's kit). Are those in there somewhere, or perhaps just on the lower velocities of HH hit #1? Can anyone comment who's already picked it up?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi
I have not yet read trough the whole thread, but is it easy & possible to change the mappings? 
I know spitfire alwyas do things easy. But I need to ask before I buy. Because I want to hook it up to a Roland V-drumset.


----------



## Krubbadoo (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

Great miking and Room for sure! I was wondering if there are any lower pitched snare available in the collection? Is it possible to alter the pitch of a Kitpiece? 

Martin


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Martin,

Yes indeed Chad and Andy's alt snares are both lower. 

All the best!

Paul


----------



## theXbucket (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

is that right that you can´t play the cymbals without the kick in Roger´s kit? or am i missing somethin?

best regards
jens


----------



## Krubbadoo (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

Hi Paul. Congrats for the great work. I heard Chad's lower snare. Is there a way to alter the pitch of the kit pieces? Thanks.


----------



## Oliver_Codd (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

The library is incredible! So much fun to play and it sounds stunning, both in terms of the recordings and "performance." Sounds massive with a bit of parallel compression. A no brainer for anyone serious about rock production imo. /\~O


----------



## Maestro77 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*



Maestro77 @ Mon Jan 26 said:


> I'd like to know more about the level of detail in the HiHats. From what I can tell in the video there are 3 dedicated keys mapped to hats, each a bit more open than the previous. But I didn't hear any that were closed tight (at least on Roger's kit). Are those in there somewhere, or perhaps just on the lower velocities of HH hit #1? Can anyone comment who's already picked it up?



Sorry to quote myself but can any current owners please comment on this? I'm on the fence and this element is the tipping point. Thanks!


----------



## Oliver_Codd (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*



Maestro77 @ Tue Jan 27 said:


> Maestro77 @ Mon Jan 26 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to know more about the level of detail in the HiHats. From what I can tell in the video there are 3 dedicated keys mapped to hats, each a bit more open than the previous. But I didn't hear any that were closed tight (at least on Roger's kit). Are those in there somewhere, or perhaps just on the lower velocities of HH hit #1? Can anyone comment who's already picked it up?
> ...



Closed hi hats are indeed on the lower velocities of HH #1


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*



theXbucket @ Mon Jan 26 said:


> is that right that you can´t play the cymbals without the kick in Roger´s kit? or am i missing somethin?
> 
> best regards
> jens



Mine does that too. What's up with this? Has no one else actually bought and played the library? Surely must be an oversight or mistake.


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

These are drums that help you play like the personalities themselves. So when I asked Chad if he wanted to record the snare with the snare off he asked me "find me a Chili Pepper song where I play with the snare off" so we agreed for the whole project not to record stuff that doesn't reflect their playing style.

With Roger, complete Rock Legend of stratospheric proportions, he didn't record a non rim-shot snare (ie playing in the middle of the snare) because he never ever plays like that, and when requesting he hit a crash without hitting the kick he stated that he would never ever hit a crash without hitting his kick. With Chad we have both, crashes with and without kick and with Andy they're also without.


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 27, 2015)

Ryan @ Mon Jan 26 said:


> Hi
> I have not yet read trough the whole thread, but is it easy & possible to change the mappings?
> I know spitfire alwyas do things easy. But I need to ask before I buy. Because I want to hook it up to a Roland V-drumset.



Yes it's incredibly simple, just click on the drum you want to change, then go to the right hand bar (above the photo) click on the cog and tweak to your heart's content!


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

I'm sorry, but that is the stupidest thing I've heard in a long time. You got bullied into making a very bad choice. It would've taken 10 minutes to grab some cymbals without kick. You had all the mics set up, tape rolling and you didn't have the foresight to record some some cymbals without another drum hitting at the same time? I don't give a **** what these guys play. I want to play drums my way for my productions. Never hit a cymbal without a kick?! Total incompetence. And makes using the Rogers kit a complete pain in the arse.

Just make a new Rogers kit using the cymbals from the Chad kit. Ridiculous.


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

Wow...

What an amazing attitude. I suggest the next time you work with someone that big, someone who has contributed THAT much to our heritage, and YOU try to get him to do something he doesn't do or want to do, using the tone you expressed in your last post, that you then let us all know how you got along?

I don't get bullied by anyone, but I do respect the artists I work with... and Roger commands a very special degree of respect from me especially when asking a drummer of his status to hit individual drums ad nauseum on a Sunday afternoon.

As you say there are plenty of other crashes on this lib, possibly build yourself a multi using Blake's Kickstart? Should take you roughly a minute. 

We will be building hybrid versions, but I can safely say your post does not act as a particularly pleasant motivator.

Best.

C.


----------



## Maestro77 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

Vita Et Musica: Yikes. Your post just sucks. I'm a drummer and I also think it's going to take some adjusting to use Roger's kit with the kick and crashes combined, but I'm willing to work with it. It's Roger Freaking Taylor. Plus, when you really think about it he's right. Do you ever have a case where you'd hit a crash without a kick in a rock song? Maybe 0.01% of the time. So while we may be used to having to quickly smack the kick key simultaneously with our crashes I actually think this may end up being easier. Again, it's Roger F. Taylor and I get to have him playing on my songs - RAD! I had the absolute honor of working with Brian May on a song I produced for an artist a few years back. I didn't give him any direction. Happily used whatever he recorded, and it was awesome. I think this is a similar case.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

Obviously, I'm a bit upset about this little surprise, but in proper perspective it is really quite meaningless and trivial, especially considering the myriad options for drum samples. 

I wasn't aware that these drummers were in the studio doing you a favor. I thought you might be paying them to do this, or perhaps that had a stake in the sales. I have and continue to work with musicians that have played on, toured with, and written with the biggest names in the biz. When I am with them in the studio they are invariably professional and willing to do, or at the very least try, what I ask. If I were in the studio with Roger, I would have said, Roger, could I please get you to play a few hits on the cymbals without the kick, I think it will really give our customers some great options and make for a really versatile kit. Simple. If he were unwilling, which he probably wouldn't have been, I simply would've asked if he'd mind us recording a few hits after he'd gone.



> We will be building hybrid versions, but I can safely say your post does not act as a particularly pleasant motivator.



Seriously? Don't bother. Don't do anyone any favors by finishing your product in a useful or consistent way.

I do apologize for what is really an overreaction to a relatively small problem in an otherwise great drum library. Best of luck.


----------



## theXbucket (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

well i´m on Vita Et Musica´s side... as it is an honor to have somebody like roger to play this it makes the kit unusable for a lot of us... never played a rash without a kick? i think in rock music there´s a lot of us who play a crash without a kick. I mean out of a business man view one should offer a product as versatile as it could be and especially rogers kit isn´t... of course you can load up different versions but i´m one of those who don´t want to load up 2-3 different patches for the base kit. 

What´s the pity about this kit - it´s the only one with more than only 3 toms.

if you don´t want to compete with toontrack, fxpansion, slate or xln audio it´s fine. We don´t need all that detail even if this would be awsome. But what I don´t understand is why you are recording such great pieces of kits and in the same way limit the hole thing in such a way that the user can´t do the basic things. Refering to that 3 players I think most of us doensn´t want to play as they do, they want to use that great sound for their own productions or to alter that sound that it fits their style. And at last regarding the price I think it´s to much if you can´t make your own stuff out of this or are that kind of limited.

Maybe you have ways to do some more patches for this the user can get more out of the product - I think it deserves it soundwise.

best regards,
jens


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*



> Vita Et Musica: Yikes. Your post just sucks. I'm a drummer and I also think it's going to take some adjusting to use Roger's kit with the kick and crashes combined, but I'm willing to work with it. It's Roger Freaking Taylor. Plus, when you really think about it he's right. Do you ever have a case where you'd hit a crash without a kick in a rock song? Maybe 0.01% of the time. So while we may be used to having to quickly smack the kick key simultaneously with our crashes I actually think this may end up being easier. Again, it's Roger F. Taylor and I get to have him playing on my songs - RAD! I had the absolute honor of working with Brian May on a song I produced for an artist a few years back. I didn't give him any direction. Happily used whatever he recorded, and it was awesome. I think this is a similar case.



No, he's not right. I play snare/crash combos all the time in rock. All the time. Do you never match syncopated hits with snare/crash? Never go double time alternating snare and kick while riding crash? Do you ever ride crash??? Do you ever do a cymbal swell? I also like to sometimes adjust the volume balance between the kick and OH's when using samples. To me, saying I never play a crash without a kick is just a puzzling statement. I'm guessing everyone on the session was tired and they made a hasty decision. I don't think there's a need to make excuses. Surely they had a list of hits they wanted before going into the session. It just didn't happen for some reason or another.

I just don't share the sentiment of feeling privileged to have these samples. I paid for them. I want them to serve me in the most efficient way possible. There are some problems with the product, the same way there were problems with the Bonham stuff, that incidentally never got fixed either.

Anyway, we'll get 'er figured out on this end. Carry on.


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

We asked him to play crashes solo and he said no, and I respect that. No one else records on Roger's kit than Roger. As I said it would take you a minute to add one of Chad's or Andy's to a, multi such is the simplicity of Blake's kick start system. To say the kit is unusable is a little odd considering this and the fact it is clearly usable, but not if you need to play a crash without a kick and you're unwilling to find another from elsewhere in this library. So for YOU it may be unusable, but it isn't for me and I imagine the large number of users who have given us excellent feedback. So I dispute that wholeheartedly.

Regarding other drum libs, we're not in competition with these guys, those products are excellent if you want versatile endlessly tweakable kits that do lots of stuff pretty well, and give you bang for your buck with amounts of choice and options. 

This is why our kit is cheaper than most of those. It's a special occasion, and a special opportunity.

As a composer and producer myself though I want a kit that springs out of the box and sounds like a I imagine drums to sound in a perfect world. I want them to play like the player who played them (have you tried Roger's performance HHs.... awesome!) and as a consequence add massive amounts of class to my recordings. I want to have Chad Smith on my recordings, I want Roger Taylor on my recordings, I want to work with Andy on my recordings, and I want them to be recorded onto tape at Headley Grange, the first thing to be recorded there in 40 years. If you want the same as me, then this is the library for you. 

I am not reacting to your criticism, it is common for a v1.0 piece of software, I am reacting to your tone which was in my humble opinion a bit c**p. I will not comment more on the matter, as it doesn't help with our motivation here at Spitfire HQ. 

I have asked Paul to do a YouTube guide to Kickstart and making hybrid multis.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*



Vita Et Musica @ Wed Jan 28 said:


> Seriously? Don't bother. Don't do anyone any favors by finishing your product in a useful or consistent way.



What a ridiculous thing to say.

This kind of comment is the reason I find VIC hard to read sometimes. Great that you are so confident in your views.

I had a fucking great time working with one of my childhood heroes thanks and we discussed recording the cymbals separately but decided that as Roger only ever hits the main crash with the BD in practice, our time in the house was better served getting more detail on the other kit parts. These kind of decisions have to be made when you are a sample library producer, which I guess you are not.

Personally I wanted the kit to sound like Roger, hence not much point recording stuff he would never play.

If you want a super detailed every possible hit and drum style library there are a ton of those. I find them a pain in the arse because I just want a drum library to sound like a record when I get it up, rather than spend a day trying to get a sound together with a cohesive kit.

This kind of know it all BS is kind of out of place on a forum for 'musicians helping musicians'.


----------



## tokatila (Jan 28, 2015)

Rain†Man @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> can you use a general midi file with this kit? like a midi drum file from superior drummer, drag and drop it on a track with a instance of this grange kit on it. And all will play correctly?



I would like to know this too. I'm an awful drummer and even more awful drum programmer, so using it this way will affect purchasing decision (positively).

After all Studio Drummer comes with Kontakt so it would probably be helpful for many.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

I had to think about that. Hitting the cymbal without the bass drum or snare aye? That's an interesting one. Mind you, Roger is Cornish. 

Anyway gents, I can tell you stories about Queen that would make your head spin. But in the meantime, is there any kind of chance one day of getting a drum player a la Stylus et al with all your kits included thus far?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*



british_bpm @ Wed 28 Jan said:


> As a composer and producer myself though I want a kit that springs out of the box and sounds like a I imagine drums to sound in a perfect world. I want them to play like the player who played them (have you tried Roger's performance HHs.... awesome!) and as a consequence add massive amounts of class to my recordings. I want to have Chad Smith on my recordings, I want Roger Taylor on my recordings, I want to work with Andy on my recordings, and I want them to be recorded onto tape at Headley Grange, the first thing to be recorded there in 40 years. If you want the same as me, then this is the library for you.



If you had asked me a couple of months ago what I want a drum library to be capable of, I'd have said I want something that can sound like Zeppelin with that thunderous kick drum, but I'd also like something that can have that snare sound from Blood Sugar Sex Magik... and you guys went and made it for me without me even having to ask! o-[][]-o


----------



## Maestro77 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

I must admit I hadn't considered riding the crash or the snare+crash combo. That is an oversight on my part indeed. In fairness I don't think riding the crash was near as common a technique back in Queen's heyday, but I do wish the possibility was in there for us. Oh well. As they said, just pull up Chad's cymbals with Roger's drums and you're good to go.

The fun little elephant in the room here to me is that Jason Bonham appears in HZ percussion but did NOT record for The Grange. Can you imagine Jason tracking at the same spot dear old da recorded his greatest and most iconic stuff? The world may have just stopped for that.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

After a good night's rest, I'd like to try to clean this up a bit.

First, I sincerely apologize for my tone. It was disrespectful, not constructive and the wrong way to go about trying to solve a problem. It was indeed crappy.

Your situation with Roger does sound awkward and difficult. I think you knew you needed that cymbal, but you really couldn't force someone like that to do something he didn't want to do. At the same time, I gather it was an overall fantastic experience and you can be extremely happy with the drum sounds you were able to record. The room sounds are among the best I've heard.

I don't think that a cymbal hit without a kick is the equivalent of "a super detailed every possible hit and drum style library." I think it's pretty basic. But I do understand that a choice was made in favor of trying to capture the essence of the player and their kit rather than ultimate "playability." 

So, overall outstanding job on this collection of drums. There are two weaknesses that I have found so far. One, the kick with cymbal on the Roger kit. Two, the lack of nki's that are a full kit with all mics included. Both of which can be overcome by creating 6 new multis. In fact, I may just may just make them and offer them here for those that might want them.

I wish you the best in your Spitfire endeavors and really do hope this interaction can end up being constructive. Again, I apologize for being offensive and over the top.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

Here are a couple multis with the Roger Kits with Chad's crashes replacing the Kick/Cymbal combo. There is a conflict with Roger's 2nd ride and one of Chad's China's on B2. These are all mics up and available versions.

The cymbals are pretty seamless and end up sounding pretty similar to Roger's cymbals in the rooms.

Saved in K5, sorry to those with earlier versions.

*Link removed by moderator*

Best


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Vita -- 

Please take the link down -- the patches are watermarked to each customer.. 

I'll get back to you. My time with Roger was absolutely the furthest thing from awkward and difficult. We had a blast recording, he had some fabulous anecdotes and we drank some fine wine. 

I absolutely LOVED working with him, it was a super bucket list tick.

Apology certainly accepted with grace. I'll try and explain the thinking behind the patch and how it works tomorrow, but my brain is fried at the moment from writing action music for the BBC.

I'll do a walkthru shortly with some simple instructions on mixing and matching the kits.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

Whoa. You guys edit posts and remove sentences you don't want there? Yowza. Now that's some serious taking your ball and going home...


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 29, 2015)

? If you mean the link being removed, its because, as I said, the patches are watermarked. 

You seem determined to misinterpret my words and cast meanings into them that are not there, and put your own spin on events so I'm out of this discussion. The library stands on its merits, if you can't understand why we made the creative decisions we did then thats too bad.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

So from that I'll take it there's no chance of a dedicated player?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

Threads like this remind me of why I will never take for granted face-to-face time during NAMM. The way people act on the internet really blows my mind sometimes. No one is forcing you to buy this product.

Speaking of NAMM, and to also try and stay on topic here, I had a first-hand experience with The Grange and man..that thing rocks! I had a rather meager first impression with the headphone station because of all the noise going on. Shortly after that ended a live demonstration by Christian commenced powered by much superior Focal monitors. After hearing that I was more than convinced that The Grange has rock'n'roll for days and quite a sound to boot! Sure, there are a ton of drum kits out there, but I for one am happy of the choices we as composers have today.


----------



## Theseus (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*



adriancook @ Thu Jan 29 said:


> So from that I'll take it there's no chance of a dedicated player?



Apart from the Mic options, there aren't any options available that would benefit from a dedicated player, so I don't see Spitfire going that road.

I totally understand the concept and LOVE the sound. Sure, I wish it would be a super comprehensive library with lots of options. Maybe Spitfire might make that happen later, with other drummers, maybe another location, but the same sound quality and "rawness" in the samples.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Jan 29, 2015)

Synesthesia @ Thu Jan 29 said:


> ? If you mean the link being removed, its because, as I said, the patches are watermarked.
> 
> You seem determined to misinterpret my words and cast meanings into them that are not there, and put your own spin on events so I'm out of this discussion. The library stands on its merits, if you can't understand why we made the creative decisions we did then thats too bad.



No, wasn't talking to you. I actually came in soon after you requested the link removed and removed it. I had a few words of explanation to accompany the removal. No objections or remarks beyond stating something to the effect of the files posted having no samples included, just the nki, and that I was looking forward to an official hybrid patch release from Spitfire. Came back a few hours later and the moderator had cut out my added words and put a "Removed By Moderator" in there, after I had already removed the link. I figured you had asked them to do so, but I was apparently mistaken. Appears it was more likely a very proactive moderator that likes your company.

Anyway, I understand why you made the choices you made. It's fine. It's your library. I've already said a number of times that The Grange is great. I have nothing else to say on the matter.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*



Casey Edwards @ Thu Jan 29 said:


> Threads like this remind me of why I will never take for granted face-to-face time during NAMM. The way people act on the internet really blows my mind sometimes. No one is forcing you to buy this product.
> 
> Speaking of NAMM, and to also try and stay on topic here, I had a first-hand experience with The Grange and man..that thing rocks! I had a rather meager first impression with the headphone station because of all the noise going on. Shortly after that ended a live demonstration by Christian commenced powered by much superior Focal monitors. After hearing that I was more than convinced that The Grange has rock'n'roll for days and quite a sound to boot! Sure, there are a ton of drum kits out there, but I for one am happy of the choices we as composers have today.



Hey Casey, FYI, I act like this in real life too!! Bull in a china shop and all that. Everyone has bad days, gets tired, and sometimes lashes out at people that don't deserve it. 

The Grange is one of the best, most "record" sounding drum libs now available. I've set it up in a manner that words for me, and it's already paid for itself many times over after one day of use, so... bonus!


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 29, 2015)

Vita Et Musica @ Thu Jan 29 said:


> I actually came in soon after you requested the link removed and removed it. I had a few words of explanation to accompany the removal. No objections or remarks beyond stating something to the effect of the files posted having no samples included, just the nki, and that I was looking forward to an official hybrid patch release from Spitfire. Came back a few hours later and the moderator had cut out my added words and put a "Removed By Moderator" in there, after I had already removed the link.


That was me who removed the link, but I'm positive I removed nothing besides the link. Believe me, I'm a free speech kind of guy and would never delete words except under extraordinary circumstances. There's a slight possibility that we edited the post at the same time, and I hit ""Submit" slightly after you, obliterating whatever you had just done. But I assure you, I would never have knowingly deleted what you wrote.



Vita Et Musica @ Thu Jan 29 said:


> I figured you had asked them to do so, but I was apparently mistaken. Appears it was more likely a very proactive moderator that likes your company.


No one from Spitfire contacted me. I was reading the thread out of my own interest in The Grange and saw that Paul asked that the link be removed, so I went ahead and did it. FWIW, I did think about it for a few minutes first, because I do *not* like editing posts, plus I assumed you would honor Synesthesia's request on your own anyway. But then I wondered how long it might be before you logged back in, so I just went a head and did it on my own. I didn't intend for there to be any drama. My apologies if it seemed heavy handed.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Jan 29, 2015)

Mike Greene @ Thu Jan 29 said:


> Vita Et Musica @ Thu Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually came in soon after you requested the link removed and removed it. I had a few words of explanation to accompany the removal. No objections or remarks beyond stating something to the effect of the files posted having no samples included, just the nki, and that I was looking forward to an official hybrid patch release from Spitfire. Came back a few hours later and the moderator had cut out my added words and put a "Removed By Moderator" in there, after I had already removed the link.
> ...



Shoot. Sorry about that. Major misunderstanding all around, and really all my doing. I very much appreciate you clearing that up. Funny that I've lurked here for years and never posted a thing, and then this is my first foray into posting on this site. What a disaster!


----------



## Diffusor (Jan 30, 2015)

So am I hearing this correctly? All the cymbal hits on the Roger's kit also have a baked in kick? That would be the oddest idea for a programmable drum library ever.


----------



## Rv5 (Jan 30, 2015)

Diffusor @ Fri Jan 30 said:


> So am I hearing this correctly? All the cymbal hits on the Roger's kit also have a baked in kick? That would be the oddest idea for a programmable drum library ever.



I really like this - as Hans Zimmer said, they're wreckless - they've captured the soul and the essence of the drummer. They've captured his playing style and technique, raw without compromise (at the Grange no less with a recording chain to die for). This approach to sampling is impressive and results in some very inspiring musical tools that have life and personality I think. It's a Roger Taylor kit playing how Roger Taylor plays.


----------



## Onlinefrank (Jan 30, 2015)

Diffusor @ Fri 30 Jan said:


> So am I hearing this correctly? All the cymbal hits on the Roger's kit also have a baked in kick? That would be the oddest idea for a programmable drum library ever.



No, the oddest idear to program drums is to let two drummers play at the same time :roll: 
HZ02 has this wonderful "feature" in the whole Sony-Kits patch.


----------



## feck (Jan 30, 2015)

Onlinefrank @ Fri Jan 30 said:


> Diffusor @ Fri 30 Jan said:
> 
> 
> > So am I hearing this correctly? All the cymbal hits on the Roger's kit also have a baked in kick? That would be the oddest idea for a programmable drum library ever.
> ...


Ha! I'm with you! :D


----------



## DDK (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Launched by CHAD SMITH at NAMM!!*

are there midi files that can be supplied to go with the grooves?????
I hate grooves inside of Kontact I find it very hard to use and
customize to the song.


----------



## Steven Wendel (Jan 30, 2015)

feck @ Fri Jan 30 said:


> Onlinefrank @ Fri Jan 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Diffusor @ Fri 30 Jan said:
> ...



I feel like this is actually a great feature. In HZ02 for the Sony Kits, if I'm going for a bigger sound I have the actual sound of two drummers playing together. Where as with the Fox Kit or The Cathedral, I have one. I have choice and variety and that adds more value to the library in my eyes.


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Exclusive Extended Interview Featurettes ADDED!*

Hi Guys,

We've just added this exclusive extended interview footage featuring the opinions of the seminal talent assembled for this historic collection of recordings.

Enjoy...

C.


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - THE GRANGE - Exclusive BTS video interview ADDED!*

...and here's some exclusive behind the scenes insights into how Nick Taylor approached this historic project!


----------



## 5Lives (Mar 4, 2015)

Any demos of this up? Don't see them on the Spitfire site.


----------



## british_bpm (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry, 5, should have got back sooner...

Here's some demos including a seminal new offering from Jaques Mathias!

[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F88342743%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&[/flash]

Many thanks.

The Spitfire Team.


----------

